# Two year old doesn't talk much at all?



## Simply_Smiles

I am slightly concerned for the health of my two year old daughter. She doesn't talk much at all. Only when she feels its really nessicarry, and then only one or two words. Its not that she can't talk though, because sometimes at night she'll wake up, scream, and then rock in her bed while repeating something odd and with no meaning. She did this last night, and kept saying "ride horsey" over and over again. I am starting to get worried that she might have autsim or something else. Its not that she doesnt like people, its that she doesnt talk to them. She'll play with a little kid at the nursery but throughout the whole ordeal will not say one word. Should I take her to the doctor? And should I try to teach her some signing and see how she reacts?


----------



## Lisalovesbean

First thing is, you say your daughter plays with the other child.....that's not typical autistic behaviour.....ASD kids generally play on their own alongside others but not with them....maybe see you HV and arrange a hearing test to start with, take it from there, some kids just take their time and then itb all clicks!:hugs:

My son is seven and autistic and has never spoken, but he's never played alongside any other childfen either, so please don't worry! Obviously lots of autistic kiddies do speak, but the playing alongside is a great positive!


----------



## JASMAK

My daughter has ASD and she plays with other children, so don't rule it completely out. I would definitely get her assessed by a pediatrician and a speech language pathologist. My daughter sounds very similar. She has PDD-NOS (ASD). Remember, there are FIVE different disorder's on the spectrum. They are all completely different. My daughter does not flap her hands, she talks, and she loves kids...but, she has communication DIFFICULTIES, and social awkwardness (doesn't seem to know how to communicate with other's but LOVES to play with other children). If anything, taking her in will give you peace of mind, and if there is something there, then she will get help and overcome these obstacles. :hug:


----------



## butrfly

JASMAK said:


> My daughter has ASD and she plays with other children, so don't rule it completely out. I would definitely get her assessed by a pediatrician and a speech language pathologist. My daughter sounds very similar. She has PDD-NOS (ASD). *Remember, there are FIVE different disorder's on the spectrum.* They are all completely different. My daughter does not flap her hands, she talks, and she loves kids...but, she has communication DIFFICULTIES, and social awkwardness (doesn't seem to know how to communicate with other's but LOVES to play with other children). If anything, taking her in will give you peace of mind, and if there is something there, then she will get help and overcome these obstacles. :hug:

could you please point me to a website i can read more about this on? i'm afraid one of the students in school has this exact same problem and would like to know more about it. (i didn't know there were five different disorders here.)


----------



## JASMAK

I will try to find one for you. 
Yes there is:
1. Rett's disorder
2. Disintigrative Disorder
3. Asperger's
4. Pervasive Development Disorder - Not Otherwise Specified: PDD- NOS(what my daughter has)
5. Austistic Disorder.


----------



## JASMAK

https://www.autismsocietycanada.ca/understanding_autism/what_are_asds/index_e.html


Here is a quote from this link:

_Each individual is unique - no one person with an ASD responds or behaves exactly like another with the same diagnosis. 


There are Five Pervasive Developmental Disorders (PDDs) 
Childhood Disintegrative Disorder (CDD) 
Rett's Disorder (RD) 
Autistic Disorder (AD) 
Pervasive Developmental Disorder - Not Otherwise Specified (PDD-NOS) 
Asperger's Syndrome (AS) 


Childhood Disintegrative Disorder (CDD)

Rare: ~0.2 in 10,000 Canadians 
Significant losses in social behaviour, language, play and adaptive behaviour after period of normal development of 3 or more years 
Severe deficits in cognitive ability 



Rett Syndrome (RTT)


Rare: ~1 in 10,000 female births 
A developmental disorder found almost exclusively in girls 
Symptoms appear after an early period of apparently normal or near normal development until six to eighteen months of life, when there is a slowing down or stagnation of skills 
Often misdiagnosed as autism or cerebral palsy 
RTT causes problems in cognitive, sensory, emotional, motor and autonomic function. Can affect learning, speech and communication, sensory sensations, mood, movement, breathing, cardiac function and psycho-motor skills 
Disabilities caused by Rett Syndrome range from mild to severe.



Autistic Disorder (AD)

Most common: ~20 in 10,000 Canadians 
Cognitive impairments 
Deficits in verbal and non-verbal communication 
Deficits in social understanding 
Unusual behaviours, restricted activities 



Pervasive Developmental Disorder Not Otherwise Specified (PDD-NOS) 

Common: ~15 in 10,000 Canadians 
Also called atypical autism 
Severe and pervasive impairment in some areas such as reciprocal social interaction, or restricted activities and interests but the strict criteria for autistic disorder are not met 



Asperger Disorder (also called Asperger's Syndrome, Asperger Syndrome, and AS)

Common: ~5 in 10,000 Canadians 
Mild to severe impairments in social interaction and understanding 
Restricted and repetitive activities and interests 
Language and cognitive development not delayed 
Deficits in communication 
Reference for prevalence:
Fombonne, E., 2003: Modern Views of Autism, Can. J. Psychiatry, 48:503-505.
Fombonne, E., 2003: Epidemiology of autism and other pervasive developmental disorders: an update. J. Autism.Dev. Disord. 33:365-381



Related Conditions

Several other medical conditions also include some features of PDD, such as Down Syndrome, Prader-Willi Syndrome, Fragile X Syndrome, Landau-Kleffner Syndrome, William's Syndrome or Tourette's Syndrome but PDD does not actually include these medical conditions. _


----------



## ani

At the same time, bear in mind that not all children talk at 2 years, it's quite normal not to. In Finland (where I'm from), they only refer you to speech therapy if the child is not talking at all by 3 years. It might just be her normal development, getting there slowly, and then when she's upset or tired, words just come out though she might not really be very conscious of what they mean.


----------



## morri

Have a look at the other thread about Aspergers theres you find more information- or visit aspiesforfreedom.org where you get more info too :)


----------



## butrfly

JASMAK said:


> https://www.autismsocietycanada.ca/understanding_autism/what_are_asds/index_e.html
> 
> 
> Here is a quote from this link:
> 
> _Each individual is unique - no one person with an ASD responds or behaves exactly like another with the same diagnosis.
> 
> 
> There are Five Pervasive Developmental Disorders (PDDs)
> Childhood Disintegrative Disorder (CDD)
> Rett's Disorder (RD)
> Autistic Disorder (AD)
> Pervasive Developmental Disorder - Not Otherwise Specified (PDD-NOS)
> Asperger's Syndrome (AS)
> 
> 
> Childhood Disintegrative Disorder (CDD)
> 
> Rare: ~0.2 in 10,000 Canadians
> Significant losses in social behaviour, language, play and adaptive behaviour after period of normal development of 3 or more years
> Severe deficits in cognitive ability
> 
> 
> 
> Rett Syndrome (RTT)
> 
> 
> Rare: ~1 in 10,000 female births
> A developmental disorder found almost exclusively in girls
> Symptoms appear after an early period of apparently normal or near normal development until six to eighteen months of life, when there is a slowing down or stagnation of skills
> Often misdiagnosed as autism or cerebral palsy
> RTT causes problems in cognitive, sensory, emotional, motor and autonomic function. Can affect learning, speech and communication, sensory sensations, mood, movement, breathing, cardiac function and psycho-motor skills
> Disabilities caused by Rett Syndrome range from mild to severe.
> 
> 
> 
> Autistic Disorder (AD)
> 
> Most common: ~20 in 10,000 Canadians
> Cognitive impairments
> Deficits in verbal and non-verbal communication
> Deficits in social understanding
> Unusual behaviours, restricted activities
> 
> 
> 
> Pervasive Developmental Disorder Not Otherwise Specified (PDD-NOS)
> 
> Common: ~15 in 10,000 Canadians
> Also called atypical autism
> Severe and pervasive impairment in some areas such as reciprocal social interaction, or restricted activities and interests but the strict criteria for autistic disorder are not met
> 
> 
> 
> Asperger Disorder (also called Asperger's Syndrome, Asperger Syndrome, and AS)
> 
> Common: ~5 in 10,000 Canadians
> Mild to severe impairments in social interaction and understanding
> Restricted and repetitive activities and interests
> Language and cognitive development not delayed
> Deficits in communication
> Reference for prevalence:
> Fombonne, E., 2003: Modern Views of Autism, Can. J. Psychiatry, 48:503-505.
> Fombonne, E., 2003: Epidemiology of autism and other pervasive developmental disorders: an update. J. Autism.Dev. Disord. 33:365-381
> 
> 
> 
> Related Conditions
> 
> Several other medical conditions also include some features of PDD, such as Down Syndrome, Prader-Willi Syndrome, Fragile X Syndrome, Landau-Kleffner Syndrome, William's Syndrome or Tourette's Syndrome but PDD does not actually include these medical conditions. _

thanks a lot! :thumbup: will go off and read it then.


----------



## Starbright

Hi

I just wanted to say that it might not be ASD. Could be selective mutism -my nephew has this and wouldn't speak to people but would interact with them in other ways He only spoke when absolutely necessary. Now at 7 he still won't always talk to people if he feels uncomfortable doing so. 
But, as has been said, not all children talk at 2 years and some just take their time so it may be nothing.
If you are worried, have a word with your doctor / health visitor.
Take care
SB xx


----------



## Nic1107

Try wrongplanet.net . I'm not officially on the spectrum but I have many traits associated with ASDs, including sensory integration disorder, auditory processing disorder, mild OCD and social "difficulties". They have a really good community there for people all over the spectrum or even on the edge of it.


----------



## Angelicous

Starbright said:


> Hi
> 
> I just wanted to say that it might not be ASD. Could be selective mutism -my nephew has this and wouldn't speak to people but would interact with them in other ways He only spoke when absolutely necessary. Now at 7 he still won't always talk to people if he feels uncomfortable doing so.
> But, as has been said, not all children talk at 2 years and some just take their time so it may be nothing.
> If you are worried, have a word with your doctor / health visitor.
> Take care
> SB xx

Just wanted to add some info about Selective Mutism in case you were interested.

My 6 year old daughter has selective mutism. We actually noticed it from around 2 but it was quite extreme in her case. She spoke at home but said absolutely NOTHING at nursery school between the ages of 2 and 4. (And it took the nursery school until she was 3/4 to call in the SENCO (special education co-ordinator) and decide it was a problem. The fact is some 2 year olds just don't talk much so they can't really diagnose it for sure until they are about 4 or so.

However, living in London in an area with a VERY hight proportion of mixed race, bilingual or foreign children; speech therapy and mild speech problems seem to be very commonplace these days. 

In fact they wouldn't even have called them problems back in the day, they just call it that so schools/NHS can get funding for the little extra help they may need.

Basically what I'm trying to say is don't worry. Talk to your GP to ease any concerns but the fact is, if it is Selective Mutism children often snap out of it. (I'm simplifing it a bit).

My daughter can still be a little shy and can decide not to talk on occasion, but she's very happy, does well in school and has friends. 

Cliched advice but the best thing is don't get stressed with yourself or your child. If there is a problem pressure is only going to make it more stressy.

Anyway hope I haven't gibbered, I shouldn't try to write about serous things when I can't sleep at 4am! lol :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

My brother barely said a word till he was 3 , he was just lazy as i would speek for him. The fact she will talk when she realy needs to may be a good thing. If she wants something and you know what she wants try, telling her that you are not going to get it untill she askes and see how she reacts. Id go see your gp just incase.


----------



## Logiebear

Both of my boys didn't speak much at all until they were over 2. Now my eldest turns 4 on Sunday and he speaks loads but it is ard to understand what he says some times. My youngest son still doesn't say much and he is 2 and half now!

Everything is normal with them otherwise xxx


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Angelicous said:


> Starbright said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I just wanted to say that it might not be ASD. Could be selective mutism -my nephew has this and wouldn't speak to people but would interact with them in other ways He only spoke when absolutely necessary. Now at 7 he still won't always talk to people if he feels uncomfortable doing so.
> But, as has been said, not all children talk at 2 years and some just take their time so it may be nothing.
> If you are worried, have a word with your doctor / health visitor.
> Take care
> SB xx
> 
> Just wanted to add some info about Selective Mutism in case you were interested.
> 
> My 6 year old daughter has selective mutism. We actually noticed it from around 2 but it was quite extreme in her case. She spoke at home but said absolutely NOTHING at nursery school between the ages of 2 and 4. (And it took the nursery school until she was 3/4 to call in the SENCO (special education co-ordinator) and decide it was a problem. The fact is some 2 year olds just don't talk much so they can't really diagnose it for sure until they are about 4 or so.
> 
> *However, living in London in an area with a VERY hight proportion of mixed race, bilingual or foreign children; speech therapy and mild speech problems seem to be very commonplace these days.*
> 
> In fact they wouldn't even have called them problems back in the day, they just call it that so schools/NHS can get funding for the little extra help they may need.
> 
> Basically what I'm trying to say is don't worry. Talk to your GP to ease any concerns but the fact is, if it is Selective Mutism children often snap out of it. (I'm simplifing it a bit).
> 
> My daughter can still be a little shy and can decide not to talk on occasion, but she's very happy, does well in school and has friends.
> 
> Cliched advice but the best thing is don't get stressed with yourself or your child. If there is a problem pressure is only going to make it more stressy.
> 
> Anyway hope I haven't gibbered, I shouldn't try to write about serous things when I can't sleep at 4am! lol :flower:Click to expand...

i dont understand why this would affect children talking. I live in London and know many mixed race, foreign and bilingual children that speak great english.


----------

